# flesh-colored face bumps



## jiggly1129 (May 1, 2013)

Good day! I just want to ask about these tiny flesh-colored bumps on my face (cheeks, forehead, chin) which I think are not acne. Do you have any idea what are these? How do I get rid of them? I attached a photo for you to see how they look like. Thanks!


----------

